# I think this guy has the fever..



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's an interesting link about an X595 owner. Mower Power to Him It's a little bit of a long read, but worth it. I especially like the lawn service analogy.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i heard about this on the radio a few weeks back.. kind of comical... 

guess he 'always wanted a deere'


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is a LOT of money tied up in a machine for such little use. But it looks like he really enjoys it. I think I would have gotten the 2210 instead. Much more tractor for the same money.


----------



## jdbill (Sep 16, 2003)

*Mike with the John Deere x series*

There was quite a bit of chatter about him over at GW. He even posted on there about the article and their chat about him. Seems like a good fella.

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tractor/msg061242311580.html?40

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tractor/msg0620551418613.html?6

Bill


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought I was guilding the lilly a bit with my X485 AWS for 1.1 acres but this dude has an even more expensive rig for a yard 1/4 the size of mine. With that small a yard, he should have gotten one with AWS which is not offered in the X500 series. Also I don't know where they came up with the $17K price tag unless he got every attachment made for the tractor.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's fantastic...sounds like he really enjoys his tractor...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeereBob _
> *I thought I was guilding the lilly a bit with my X485 AWS for 1.1 acres but this dude has an even more expensive rig for a yard 1/4 the size of mine. With that small a yard, he should have gotten one with AWS which is not offered in the X500 series. Also I don't know where they came up with the $17K price tag unless he got every attachment made for the tractor. *


As you said, if you buy a few attachments the prices goes up but if you order the Yanmar diesel engine, the REALLY goes up.


----------

